# We Earned Our CGC!!!!



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Sam Our Lab ( 11 Months old )and Enzo Our GSD (14 Months old ) Earned their CGC Tonight. We are so very proud of them both. They did a wonderful job...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great, congratulations.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:congratulations: WTG Sam and Enzo!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats!

Samba your a moderator now??lol since when!?!lol


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

_Congratulations_


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah Sam and Enzo!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! And both in one night - even more impressive! I have a lab and a GSD also.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks all, both are a lot of fun and i look forward to more.

Bridget we own the best of both worlds


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely! I feel lucky every time I come home to them!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations! Even more impressive with such young 'uns!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!! WTG!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

great job!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone, these guys are a lot of fun. I am very lucky that I am training under a lady that is a AKC Obedience judge and has put many OTCH titles on her own dogs. She is hard and so are her classes but well worth it


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats to the boyz !!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Diane!!


----------

